# Wyoming Pronghorn



## Limbender (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey guys we are in the beginning stages of planning a DIY Wyoming Pronghorn bowhunt. I already have a headache from looking at maps,draw odds and so on. Wondering if anyone would be willing to share a unit that they have hunted that has a fair amount of public walk in access and ideally land that we can camp on. I don't want to crowd someones hot spot more looking for a point in the right direction. Thanks


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

I can't give you a specific unit but on the way into wyoming along hwy 14/16/90 whatever it is in the north east, there are antelope everywhere along the side of the road. They are like deer on 94 in michigan. Not sure what the public land situation is. My buddy that lives out there just had a succcessful hunt with his roommates. Hope that is a start.


----------



## LMabery (Jul 22, 2012)

I have hunted antelope numerous times in eastern WY along the I-25 corridor. Lots of animals and a fair amount of public land. The key is to get to areas away from road hunters. Also a lot of the ranchers out there will let you hunt does for free and bucks for a nominal trespass fee, usually around $100. Not a lot of huge bucks, but an average buck would be around 13-14" in that area. Most areas have leftover tags so you could actually go out and scout, then go buy a tag for that area. Antelope are very visible and it isn't uncommon to see 100 animals or more a day. Be prepared to shoot 300+ yards if necessary.

Get a GPS and one of the chips showing the land ownership. That way you won't have to worry about trespassing.

Will be out there again this year on a deer hunt, but we will probably try to squeeze some antelope hunting in.


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

I hunted 7 last year, fair amount of huntable lands, camp anythere on BLM or federal lands, state land is off limits for camping only, if it is being farmed for crops you must get permission from farmer to hunt state land. headed out to area 23 in 18 days,, i expect it will be crowded as was area 7,, 
best to find a camp site down out of the winds,,


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Got a fire sweeping across our zone right now...not good

http://inciweb.org/incident/3246/


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Captain said:
> 
> 
> > Got a fire sweeping across our zone right now...not good
> ...


As of right now, our area is fire free.ne_eye:


----------



## woodsnwater_wanderer (Jul 9, 2010)

I hunted unit 30 last year and used leftover tags. some state land to hunt but mostly at higher elevations. hunted lower grounds just north of I-25 on the HMAs there because of snow the previous week. biggest problem is we went 3rd week of season. many locals said they had been pushed to the north due to hunting pressure and the weather. you can pm me for more info. starting to plan a trip back to WY for mulies.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Our plane leaves at 8:25am tomorrow morning for Casper...


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> QDMAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > As of right now, our area is fire free.ne_eye:


We dealt with smoke from the fires around Salmon, ID on a daily basis.
This pic shows a bit of what we dealt with but some mornings it was pea soup thick smoke.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

We had a great time in Wyoming. With 9 guys in camp we were able to put down 8 bucks and 5 does with a few tags left in the pot for next time. Awesome weather, good hunting and great camp life will make this trip stand out for a long time. If you ever get a chance to chase these kritters you should definitely give it a shot.. Here is my buck from Friday, I also took a doe early on Sunday..


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

Awsome


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Captain said:


> We had a great time in Wyoming. With 9 guys in camp we were able to put down 8 bucks and 5 does with a few tags left in the pot for next time. Awesome weather, good hunting and great camp life will make this trip stand out for a long time. If you ever get a chance to chase these kritters you should definitely give it a shot.. Here is my buck from Friday, I also took a doe early on Sunday..


Nice goat!!! Congrats!


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice! I've a friend on a two week pronghorn/mule deer hunt somewhere in the Bill, Wyoming area. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

We also saw mulies every day......


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

No details yet, but my friend put this one on the ground minutes ago.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Limbender (Sep 13, 2006)

Awesome bucks guys and thanks for the tips so far. Still unsure of where we are going but bought a preference point this year so that should help us.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

